# Combat Arms is blocked help!?



## Eternalism (Nov 27, 2008)

For some reason my comp has been blocking some programs from running and I have no idea how to unblock them and it's blocked combat arms because it thinks it is a virus but it's not so can you please tell me how to unblock my game so I can play it?


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hello Eternalism :wave:

You can try right-clicking the CA icon on your desktop, on the general tab, at the bottom, there _should_ be a message saying that the program has been blocked, with an button to unblock it.

Try that and let us know if that helps. :wink:


----------



## Eternalism (Nov 27, 2008)

It doesn't have that, when I click it, it loads the first part where it says start game then it doesn't do anything. at first I thought it was my kaspersky AV but I disable it and no difference but kaspersky used to bug me alot while playing CA cause the anti hack shield and other processes it runs.


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello Eternalism,

Try turning off your windows firewall

Start>Control Panel>Windows Firewall

Maybe firewall is blocking it.


----------



## Eternalism (Nov 27, 2008)

Ive tried that too. I think the app is damaged or something, maybe my AV deleted some of it so I'm just gonna try and uninstall and re maybe it will fix it, thx for trying to help.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

When you uninstall, use Revo-uninstaller


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Also, what are all the names of the security products you have installed on your computer?


----------

